# Update FBSD from Scratch book



## Blackbird (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi,

I just recognized that many so called mandatory entries in the stage_1.conf.default of FreeBSD from Scratch aren't valid any more whith 8.1, especially in /etc.
The problem is, that I don't really know where these files have been moved to, nor which files are needed instead. :\
And there seem to be some other mistakes in it as well, but I don't know what is wrong with it. 

Maybe someone could take a look at it and update it?


----------



## tty3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, this script isn't work very well...


```
stage_1.conf: 142: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "}")
```


----------

